
The problem with MongoDB - sdomino
https://hackernoon.com/the-problem-with-mongodb-d255e897b4b#.mtafyn4wr
======
daliwali
I don't think that this is the solution to MongoDB problems mostly because
they're unsolvable. Here's why:

\- When you update across multiple documents, you're not guaranteed that they
all succeed or fail. This is why embedded documents is more consistent but
less flexible: single document updates are atomic.

\- When you make queries on multiple documents that depend on the previous
query, the running query could be affected by updates that happen in between,
otherwise known as lacking serializability. Again, this can be fixed by
embedding documents.

\- When you delete a document, there may be broken references to the deleted
document. Unless you have denormalized the references to the deleted document,
you must query the entire database to remove broken references.

If you go so far to emulate a relational database, you might as well just use
one.

